
Serverless Architectures (2018) - nlolks
https://martinfowler.com/articles/serverless.html
======
hbcondo714
This hasn't been updated since May 2018. Posted a few times here on HN
already:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17790658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17790658)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18899034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18899034)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19590138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19590138)

~~~
dang
A little tip: generally HN users expect links to old threads to take them to
meaningful discussions. If not, they'll get cranky and come back and downvote
you. Never cross a disappointed clicker.

In case it helps, you can use the "comments > N" search trick to find large
discussions. In the present case,
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=Serverless%20martinfowler.com%20comment)
yields two of those, both from 2016:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11921208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11921208)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12115128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12115128)

~~~
hbcondo714
Thank you for pointing this out, will certainly use that.

